
Explore the the adult fruit fly brain - legatus
https://neuroglancer-demo.appspot.com/fafb.html#!%7B%22layers%22:%5B%7B%22source%22:%22precomputed://gs://neuroglancer-fafb-data/fafb_v14/fafb_v14_orig_sharded%22%2C%22type%22:%22image%22%2C%22name%22:%22fafb_v14%22%2C%22visible%22:false%7D%2C%7B%22source%22:%22precomputed://gs://neuroglancer-fafb-data/fafb_v14/fafb_v14_clahe_sharded%22%2C%22type%22:%22image%22%2C%22name%22:%22fafb_v14_clahe%22%7D%2C%7B%22source%22:%22precomputed://gs://neuroglancer-fafb-data/elmr-data/FAFBNP.surf%22%2C%22type%22:%22segmentation%22%2C%22segments%22:%5B%221%22%2C%2210%22%2C%2211%22%2C%2212%22%2C%2213%22%2C%2214%22%2C%2215%22%2C%2216%22%2C%2217%22%2C%2218%22%2C%2219%22%2C%222%22%2C%2220%22%2C%2221%22%2C%2222%22%2C%2223%22%2C%2224%22%2C%2225%22%2C%2226%22%2C%2227%22%2C%2228%22%2C%2229%22%2C%223%22%2C%2230%22%2C%2231%22%2C%2232%22%2C%2233%22%2C%2234%22%2C%2235%22%2C%2236%22%2C%2237%22%2C%2238%22%2C%2239%22%2C%224%22%2C%2240%22%2C%2241%22%2C%2242%22%2C%2243%22%2C%2244%22%2C%2245%22%2C%2246%22%2C%2247%22%2C%2248%22%2C%2249%22%2C%225%22%2C%2250%22%2C%2251%22%2C%2252%22%2C%2253%22%2C%2254%22%2C%2255%22%2C%2256%22%2C%2257%22%2C%2258%22%2C%2259%22%2C%226%22%2C%2260%22%2C%2261%22%2C%2262%22%2C%2263%22%2C%2264%22%2C%2265%22%2C%2266%22%2C%2267%22%2C%2268%22%2C%2269%22%2C%227%22%2C%2270%22%2C%2271%22%2C%2272%22%2C%2273%22%2C%2274%22%2C%2275%22%2C%228%22%2C%229%22%5D%2C%22name%22:%22neuropil-regions-surface%22%2C%22visible%22:false%7D%2C%7B%22source%22:%22precomputed://gs://fafb-ffn1-20190521/segmentation%22%2C%22type%22:%22segmentation%22%2C%22name%22:%22fafb-ffn1-20190521%22%7D%5D%2C%22navigation%22:%7B%22pose%22:%7B%22position%22:%7B%22voxelSize%22:%5B4%2C4%2C40%5D%2C%22voxelCoordinates%22:%5B128695.9375%2C59482.4609375%2C3150.1787109375%5D%7D%7D%2C%22zoomFactor%22:1157.2907769827273%7D%2C%22perspectiveOrientation%22:%5B0%2C1%2C0%2C0%5D%2C%22perspectiveZoom%22:8139.007786360408%2C%22showSlices%22:false%2C%22layout%22:%224panel%22%7D
======
legatus
A quick guide for neuroglancer:

_spacebar_ on one area: fullscreen the area

L: change colors

X: remove colors

double click one neuron: select the neuron

ctrl-mousewheel: zoom in/out

right-click: center clicked area

A great thing to do is to choose a few neurons (double click on the colored
parts in the top-left, top-right, bottom-right windows) and then view the
automatic 3d model by using _spacebar_ on the bottom-left window. Press
_spacebar_ again to return to the normal view.

